# GROUND SQUIRREL



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

*WAS THE SQUIRREL DUMB OR AM I A GOOD HUNTER*​
THE SQUIRREL WAS DUMB777.78%IM A GOOD HUNTER222.22%


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

THIS IS A SQUIRREL I TOOK AT TEN FEET TELL ME THAT THING WAS'NT STUPID OR IM A GOOD HUNTER IM PUSHING TOWERED DUMB SQUIRREL










:beer:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

APOLOGIZE IS SPELT LIKE THIS. 
SQUIRRELS WILL EAT FROM YOUR HAND IF YOU HAVE PATIENCE, VERY COMMON TO GET CLOSE SHOTS. I HOPE FROM THAT RANGE YOU WENT FOR A HEAD SHOT AND DIDNT WASTE ANY MEAT. RED SQUIRRELS ARE ESPECIALLY CURIOUS.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I didn't vote because you gave only two possible answers. It is entirely possible that the squirrel was just curious and was checking you out because he thought you were going to feed him. When squirrels get that close to me while I'm not stalking them or in a hide, I let them walk, unless I am able to see an infection or high number of parasites. I've had one almost jump on me, while I was walking, and it was pretty funny. I let her walk, and I watched her for a few hours afterward, she had a pretty good system going with the food in the birdfeeders and squirrel feeders in my neighborhood.

I also hope you got a headshot, since at that range it is considerably easier and wastes almost no meat.


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

uke: eat that thing those are ground squirrels you can't eat them they're like a gopher yeah i took a head shot thanks for the correction and yeah i did'nt think about that i don't think it seen me though it was in the weeds in my back yard theyre like 2 1/2 feet tall (plowed it with a tractor 4 months ago)[/quote]


----------

